# A small order that has made me happy



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Two orders arrived for me Wednesday which I collected yesterday.

First order were some bits from Chemical Guys, the more products I use the more impressed I am:










Managed to use the CW+G, Diablo Wheel Gel and Mangocello yesterday.

Prefer my Dodo shampoos over the CW+G but I still really really like it, The Wheel gel is absolutely fantastic and Mangocello :argie:

The second order, and I'm really happy I bought this:



















The pot is so so nice, so glad I went for it.

Now I can't wait to get out and use it :thumb:

Also massive thanks to the team at Chemical Guys UK and Chris at Waxamomo for the orders. Arrived very quickly and were very well packaged :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice order mate, what does stripper scent smell of?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice goodies Spuj :thumb:

Can you let us know how you find the P40 detailer works out?

Diablo - good choice! Weird stuff, I know it's gel and meant to be sticky, but even pretty well diluted it still clings for ages. And the smell...:argie:

Like the big green brush - is that from David too?


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice order mate, what does stripper scent smell of?


It's hard to described, like a perfume in a way. If I'm honest, I prefer the Mangocello but it is still a very nice smell!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

strippers :lol:

to me stripper scent smells of vanilla, a sort of musky perfumey smell, cinnamon and a few others.

great orders, spuj you big show off!!! the wood pot.. im jealous!!
the CG order, i dont have any of that apart from mangocello... my god thats amazing!!

i smelt all the scents on the open day, apart from coconut, as dont like coconut, so no point lol.
and mangocello was my fave by far.

oh and i have the brush too, WGM yes its from CG.. its a tyre and wheel brush


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Nice goodies Spuj :thumb:
> 
> Can you let us know how you find the P40 detailer works out?
> 
> ...


Cheers 

Yeh sure thing, the one thing I haven't had in my collection for ages is a carnauba based detailer. Hoping that it will give a bit more depth over the spray sealant type detailers (namely Red Mist).

It is weird and I know what you mean, it just clings and clings but the cleaning power is fantastic! What ratio do you use it at?

The brush is from David yeh, its called a tyre brush but I'm hoping it will be useful for arches to :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice order mate, what does stripper scent smell of?


See when she gets right up close with the undies about 6 inches from your face...

:doublesho

That

:argie:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> strippers :lol:
> 
> to me stripper scent smells of vanilla, a sort of musky perfumey smell, cinnamon and a few others.
> 
> ...


:lol:

I had to show off really  It really is such a nice pot, and I know many will go but it's just a car wax but it truly is very nice :thumb:

I was thinking of ordering the watermelon instead of Mangocello but it turned out to be a very, very good buy.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice order Spuj , SN :argie:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had it working well still at about 1:20 and I find it shifts the vast majority on filthy wheels about 1:5 or 1:4 but can need agitated.
It's good using it knowing that even on really sensitive wheels you'll be quite safe and have plenty working time.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Nice order Spuj , SN :argie:


Thanks Maxi, I really can't wait to use it!!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> I've had it working well still at about 1:20 and I find it shifts the vast majority on filthy wheels about 1:5 or 1:4 but can need agitated.
> It's good using it knowing that even on really sensitive wheels you'll be quite safe and have plenty working time.


Think I will stick around 1:10 for normal use as they do get quite muck even for an average 100 mile a week drive. Although 1:5/1:4 will come in very handy, thanks.

It's why I prefer it over the bilberry I was using before. The fact it clings so well and stays there is fantastic!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i would go for the wood pot if i was buying a new one too mate.. ultimate show off.
its the only one i'd say gives the feeling of luxury.. plastic pots feel cheap in comparison
i got mine is personal sales so didnt get wood pot.

the tyre and wheel brush.. dunno about your car but it doesnt fit in my arches lol.. just gets squeezed between arch and tyre lol.
for my arches i got a dish scrubbing brush for about 30p in tesco, cut the bristles down a bit to make it stiffer, and its perfect. small head, long handle stiff bristles, works a treat.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Spuj said:


> Thanks Maxi, I really can't wait to use it!!


You will love it :thumb: I tried SN panel pot and recently I bought SN wooden pot , and I will buy SN plastic pot also ! 
I can't wait to try Supernatural hybrid wax , I'm SN addicted  .


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol just a bit addicted there maxi :lol:
so your gonna have a panel pot, a wood pot and a plastic pot of SN, plus the pot of hybrid lol.

i know i buy a lot of stuff i don't need but cant say i have 3 pots of the same stuff in different sizes :lol:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Some nice products, Dodo Wooden SN :argie: 

Only bad thing was that you just missed out on the new sweets being included in the orders 

Thanks again for the order :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i would go for the wood pot if i was buying a new one too mate.. ultimate show off.
> its the only one i'd say gives the feeling of luxury.. plastic pots feel cheap in comparison
> i got mine is personal sales so didnt get wood pot.
> 
> ...


So will you be getting one when your plastic pot finishes?

Thanks for that tip with the brush, I'll give it a go but I think you are right about the gap. If not I will have to 'borrow' :thumb: your idea :lol:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Waxamomo said:


> Some nice products, Dodo Wooden SN :argie:
> 
> Only bad thing was that you just missed out on the new sweets being included in the orders
> 
> Thanks again for the order :thumb:


Woah Woah Woah, new sweets? Dam it


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes when the plastic pot finishes i will be buying a wood pot, 

your welcome to steal my idea lol sorry i mean borrow..


chris.. whats the new sweets then? maom rules lol, and you sent me my fave cherry one, second order though, little cousin was in (5yr) so had to give him my sweet :lol:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> yes when the plastic pot finishes i will be buying a wood pot,
> 
> your welcome to steal my idea lol sorry i mean borrow..
> 
> chris.. whats the new sweets then? maom rules lol, and you sent me my fave cherry one, second order though, little cousin was in (5yr) so had to give him my sweet :lol:


oooh I can't spill the beans sorry, it's only a limited run for a week or so, will be back to your favourites soon 

Hopefully someone else on DW will mention the new sweets


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol is that your way of saying i need to order to find out chris :lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

order number 2142... now lets see what these new sweets are when it arrives :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Love the wooden pot mate even though i'm not a massive fan. 

Really want to try the diablo gel aswell.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> lol just a bit addicted there maxi :lol:
> so your gonna have a panel pot, a wood pot and a plastic pot of SN, plus the pot of hybrid lol.
> 
> i know i buy a lot of stuff i don't need but cant say i have 3 pots of the same stuff in different sizes :lol:


And I saw SN glass jar in my dream :lol:! glass jar looks very nice to put some SN in it


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> And I saw SN glass jar in my dream :lol:! glass jar looks very nice to put some SN in it


:lol: the original batch were in a glass jar were they not?
like all the dodo waxes.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> order number 2142... now lets see what these new sweets are when it arrives :lol:


I get paid next Thursday, think I'll have to put an order in as well (I do actually need some bits :lol


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

gally said:


> Love the wooden pot mate even though i'm not a massive fan.
> 
> Really want to try the diablo gel aswell.


The pot is incredibly nice and I would seriously recommend the wheel gel. Is my favourite wheel cleaner now.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spuj said:


> I get paid next Thursday, think I'll have to put an order in as well (I do actually need some bits :lol


lol well i was tempted to order this morning, 
i got some ultima paint guard and its excellent. (cant say for duability yet, as only been on 2 days) 
so wanted there prep polish and interior guard.. (also bought a pair of mf gloves)

sorta held off, then after being tempted by my curiosity i just bought it lol.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I saw your post that you put up on the ultima and it was looking pretty good


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

A nice little haul there bud - can't agree more about having the Dodo in 'proper' pots, I can't afford SN but have OC and LF in the glass jars, just a little bit nicer imo.

Liking the CG stuff too, I've just run out if wheel cleaner so might have to give theirs a go. :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: the original batch were in a glass jar were they not?
> like all the dodo waxes.


Yes , unfortunately Dodo Juice stopped producing glass jars . 
I forget to buy SN Machine Stick :lol: . Is SN Machine stick comes with last Version of SN V2 ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Yes , unfortunately Dodo Juice stopped producing glass jars .
> I forget to buy SN Machine Stick :lol: . Is SN Machine stick comes with last Version of SN V2 ?


lol cant forget the machine stick maxi..

i read the machine stick can only be used with rotaries though 

don't think many people use rotary for waxing...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> lol cant forget the machine stick maxi..
> 
> i read the machine stick can only be used with rotaries though
> 
> don't think many people use rotary for waxing...


Exactly , I prefer SN wooden pot with SN Finger Mitt :thumb: more enjoyable .


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Stop showing off because you have wood(oooo errr lol)en pot of SN maxi. Lol


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Spuj I think you will win the challenge! because you will buy SNH before me


----------

